# Two year form progression



## Azulx (Jan 1, 2019)

Two year progression of em doing Choong-Moo Tul hope you enjoy:


----------



## pdg (Jan 2, 2019)

Good to see more from you.

As with the other progression vids - there's some decent improvement, some minor improvement, and some that still needs more attention - but nothing leaps out as getting worse


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice!  Good power, decent speed.  I do not know if it is taught in your style, but when doing a complete 180 degree turn, I notice you turn your body before your head.  For us, it would be the opposite. Not a criticism, I'm not qualified in any way to do so.  Just a comment.   Thanks for sharing your video!


----------



## Azulx (Jan 2, 2019)

pdg said:


> Good to see more from you.
> 
> As with the other progression vids - there's some decent improvement, some minor improvement, and some that still needs more attention - but nothing leaps out as getting worse



Thanks @pdg , but don't hold out on what you saw that needs improvement! I'd appreciate the feedback!.


----------



## Azulx (Jan 2, 2019)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Nice!  Good power, decent speed.  I do not know if it is taught in your style, but when doing a complete 180 degree turn, I notice you turn your body before your head.  For us, it would be the opposite. Not a criticism, I'm not qualified in any way to do so.  Just a comment.   Thanks for sharing your video!



I'll have to look that up!


----------



## pdg (Jan 2, 2019)

Azulx said:


> Thanks @pdg , but don't hold out on what you saw that needs improvement! I'd appreciate the feedback!.



Move 9, the flying side kick.

In your earlier version, I'll be blunt... It was bad  Improved in the newer version, but a small thing that might be a big improvement.

You're kicking with the right foot - get that left one tucked up high, don't leave it dangling. Imagine you're jumping over someone on hands and knees.



And like Bill said, your offence/defence "should" follow your eyeline in turns. Look first (or at least while turning) and be looking in the appropriate direction for the technique.

Think like - you hear someone behind you, you look, see an attack, turn into block. All one move though, just lead with your eyes if you get what I mean.

If you let your head (and eyes) follow everything else, you're blocking/attacking blind - which has no penalty during a pattern except looking wrong (and maybe if it's a pattern comp).

Of course, disregard if you've been taught otherwise


----------



## Azulx (Jan 2, 2019)

pdg said:


> Move 9, the flying side kick.
> 
> In your earlier version, I'll be blunt... It was bad  Improved in the newer version, but a small thing that might be a big improvement.
> 
> ...



Great! I will definitely pay attention to those two!


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 2, 2019)

Looking good.

In the 2nd version of the kata I think you look much better with a beard....


----------



## Azulx (Jan 3, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Looking good.
> 
> In the 2nd version of the kata I think you look much better with a beard....



Should have added "beard progression" in the title as well.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 3, 2019)

Much improved. Even in small things. For example, in the first clip, your knifehands looked more like forks, with the fingers spread.
I'd echo others in encouraging you to get your head around. You really should be looking at your target.


----------



## Azulx (Jan 3, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> Much improved. Even in small things. For example, in the first clip, your knifehands looked more like forks, with the fingers spread.
> I'd echo others in encouraging you to get your head around. You really should be looking at your target.



Yeah in the first video I was doing Fork-hand Guarding Block, glad I was able to do Knife-hand guarding block in the second.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 3, 2019)

Azulx said:


> Yeah in the first video I was doing Fork-hand Guarding Block, glad I was able to do Knife-hand guarding block in the second.



It's a normal enough progression. People start with forkhands or spoonhands all the time.


----------



## geezer (Jan 3, 2019)

Not just _beard _progression, although that's definitely true, but you look physically _more solid_ in the second video. ...And you move more confidently and solidly too!


----------



## Buka (Jan 3, 2019)

Nice job, Azulx, much improved. Now get those eyes around to your target. And it would help you greatly to increase your stretching to open up those hips a little more.


----------



## Azulx (Jan 3, 2019)

Buka said:


> Nice job, Azulx, much improved. Now get those eyes around to your target. And it would help you greatly to increase your stretching to open up those hips a little more.



I definitely need to stretch more .


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 3, 2019)

Azulx said:


> I definitely need to stretch more .



Agreed. As I was taught Choong Moo, the piercing kicks should be chest high, and the turning kicks should be head high.
I also note that you're not doing the sine wave. Now, that bothers me not in the slightest, because I learned most of the Chang Hon forms pre-sine wave, and never really liked the sine wave versions. I just note it because you can tell something about when a branch split from the ITF by their use - or not - of sine wave.


----------



## ShotoSean (Jan 9, 2019)

Wow, between the two years the Kime has gotten better, technique is cleaner overall. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 10, 2019)

I just got around to watching this. Dramatic improvement in your body control on those kicks (what I call "paused kicks"). In the first one, you look like I'd probably look doing them - balanced, but not quite in total control of that balance. In the second one, much nicer. Good growth, man! 

(And the beard is groovy, too.)


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 10, 2019)

Azulx said:


> I'll have to look that up!


Absent other guidance, my default is the head seeks first, if only because it helps students create the habit of looking, which seems to help them be more intentional in their forms (and is generally a good habit outside the forms).


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 10, 2019)

Azulx said:


> Two year progression of em doing Choong-Moo Tul hope you enjoy:


Much improved. One consistent thing I noticed in both forms is you thumbs are out on the open hand strikes. They should not be hanging out there to snag on something. The 180° turn in the 2nd form was solid. I think it is a difference in teaching but the kicks did not look effective. The spinning kick was much better but did not appear to produce much power. As others has said, every move should led by the eyes. There are attackers all around you so you have to see them. Good job


----------



## Azulx (Jan 10, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Much improved. One consistent thing I noticed in both forms is you thumbs are out on the open hand strikes. They should not be hanging out there to snag on something. The 180° turn in the 2nd form was solid. I think it is a difference in teaching but the kicks did not look effective. The spinning kick was much better but did not appear to produce much power. As others has said, every move should led by the eyes. There are attackers all around you so you have to see them. Good job



Somethings I definitely want to focus on this year are flexibility and kicking techniques. Those are areas I'm lacking in at the moment.


----------

